# Bialetti Moka Pot Unsual Shine



## turtlepace (Sep 13, 2021)

I have recently bought a Bialetti Moka Pot. I see that inside of lower chamber has some unsual shiny. Is this normal? I have seen some photos online but I don't see them this shiny.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@turtlepace perhaps someone has painted it? You will soon find out when you make some coffees. Welcome to the forum, it takes 5 posts before you can upload images to your posts.


----------



## turtlepace (Sep 13, 2021)

Thats what I fear. I do not want to use it till I am sure thats how they are suppose to be.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@turtlepace To be fair, it is totally different to mine, mine has old fashioned welding, but saying that, mine is quite old.

Maybe they have updated the way they manufactor them, it does look cleaner and smoother.

I wouldn't worry too much as it's Aluminium and there are many rumours about using Aluminium anyway (right or wrong, depends who you believe).

They make a great cup of coffee, just enjoy.


----------

